# Problems with seatbelt not latching from buckle



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Seatbelts have lifetime warranties take it to the dealer!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like something is interfering with the spring in the buckle.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

verborad said:


> I have a 2013 cruze 2lt with about 10,000 km on it. I never had this issue in the past. I have no problem releasing the belt to buckle up. I have a problem when i put the car in park and then i try to get out of the car the buckle will jam up. I have to wiggle the belt for it to be released. In the past i would just push the clip and it would pop right out. Does anyone know what could be the issue. I checked inside it looks lubricated and no junk inside there. Does the car have to be turned off maybe for it to release properly. Any help would be appreciated. It just becomes a pain when your trying to yank it out, causing problems later on that could happen such as breaking then clip inside or something.
> 
> thanks


Very sorry for this! If you need any extra help into the dealership, please let me know! I'm just a private message away. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> Seatbelts have lifetime warranties take it to the dealer!


That's an old urban legend. No such warranty exists. GM covers them with the bumper to bumper warranty, or a recall.

Large people can get free seat belt extenders for any GM vehicle though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Seatbelts have lifetime warranties take it to the dealer!


News to me with GM, Honda had this, had a pup chew up a 160 bucks rear seat belt, they gave me one for free with over 120K miles on the vehicle. 

Problems with a GM belt that literally fell apart, dealer wanted the same 160 or so bucks for a replace when out of warranty. 

So GM now does have a lifetime replacement on safety belts? What about all those airbags? Get codes because they are never used and just exposed to the environment. 

Feel the same thing about ABS, TPMS, and emissions that should carry a lifetime warranty and also is required by law. Emission control equipment in particular, most of it is pure crap and cost a small fortune to replace.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

When my wife's dog chewed a seatbelt in my Jeep, I just sourced one from a nearby junkyard for about $35. From a different year, and color didn't quite match, but close enough. Dont even need a belt in that position, anyway. Installed a child seat there using the LATCH anchors about 5 years ago, and haven't moved it since.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

NickD said:


> News to me with GM, Honda had this, had a pup chew up a 160 bucks rear seat belt, they gave me one for free with over 120K miles on the vehicle.
> 
> Problems with a GM belt that literally fell apart, dealer wanted the same 160 or so bucks for a replace when out of warranty.
> 
> ...


GM DOES NOT have a lifetime warranty on seatbelts. They are covered on the bumper to bumper only. Generally a dealership can replace defective items passed warranty under a goodwill. I have personally warrantied seatbelts on vehicles outside of warranty. I am a GM Technician.


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

It is true some did have lifetime seatbelt warranties.. I had a 1994 Nissan Maxima and in the rear of the manual it said that seatbelts were lifetime warranty.


----------

